# It's on my front porch!



## Double H (Feb 19, 2008)

:smileys:Just orderd this beast! It's waiting for me on my front porch, only 20 minutes till I can leave school and get home to my new arrival. :bounce:

*happy new-lens dance*


----------



## Double H (Feb 19, 2008)

I am in love. :heart:

New Sigma 15-30mm EX, first shots (minus the first two) 























no filter, no p-shop enhancment!


----------



## MichaelT (Feb 19, 2008)

Well, you'll probably get real good with Perspective correction in PhotoShop!


----------

